# Deck Railing Cap



## marly (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a deck railing exactly like this diagram here. You’ll notice that there is a 2x6 railing cap. What I would like to do is add some LED Solar Post caps like these found here. 

My dilemma is this, I really like the 2x6 railing cap because it’s nice to put drinks and such on. If I get new 4x4 posts and make them a few inches taller and butt the 2x6 up to the 4x4, the 2x6 will go past the 4x4 by about an inch on each side and that’ll look dumb. 

I considered getting 6x6 posts (which would solve the problem), but I decided against that because I think they would look too massive for the deck. It’s a small deck (16x12). I guess I could mount the LED light on top of the 2x6 railing cap, but that might look kind of dumb too. 

I was just wondering if anyone had any other ideas, in the end I guess I might be stuck with just a 2x4 railing cap, but if possible it’d be nice to keep the 2x6.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Why not just angle cut the 2x6 to match the 4x4. Play around with how far back you want the cut to start on the 2x6 - maybe 4-6" back from the post. Then use a round-over bit to soften the edges.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Why not get a 4x4 and cut blocks off of it and place directly over where your post are now on top of the 2x6 and attach with screws up through the bottom. It will look like the 4x4 goes through the top rail and will give you a place to attach your light.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

trc65 said:


> Why not just angle cut the 2x6 to match the 4x4. Play around with how far back you want the cut to start on the 2x6 - maybe 4-6" back from the post. Then use a round-over bit to soften the edges.


A good idea. The 2x6 could just have angles cut at the end to finish with the 4x4.


Big Dave said:


> Why not get a 4x4 and cut blocks off of it and place directly over where your post are now on top of the 2x6 and attach with screws up through the bottom. It will look like the 4x4 goes through the top rail and will give you a place to attach your light.


Another good idea. The "blocks" would be just small risers. It would look proportional.









 







.


----------



## marly (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try both of them out to see how they work. It's only a deck, most wouldn't notice, but I do.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

marly said:


> Thanks, I'll try both of them out to see how they work. It's only a deck, most wouldn't notice, but I do.


It's little details like that, which can make a difference.










 







.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I use lights that mount to the sides of the posts:


----------



## marly (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh, those are neat lights. Are they Solar or low voltage? Where did you get them?


----------



## letsgoraps85 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi. Not sure if you will see this since it is like 8 years later now, but just wondering which solution you went with? I am having the exact same issue and would also prefer the 2x6 cap. 

Thanks!


----------

